# Welches Gehalt bei Jobwechsel mit Berufserfahrung?



## KingPin (21 November 2007)

Hallo, mich würde interessieren welches Gehalt ich mit 9 Jahren Berufserfahrung in allen möglichen Bereichen (EDV + Automatisierugstechnik) fordern kann.
Ich habe schon das gesamte Forum durchsucht, leider sind nur Beiträge von Berufsanfängern vorhanden.

Ich programmiere zur Zeit SPS-Steuerungen, Anwendungsprogramme und Datenbanken im Stuttgarter Raum.
Wegen Umzug muss ich mir demnächst leider einen neuen Arbeitgeber suchen.

Vorgestellt habe ich mir zwichen 3800-4000 ist das realistisch oder sollte ich in der Probezeit niederiger einsteigen? 3400-3600 eventuell?

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Holger


----------



## IBN-Service (22 November 2007)

KingPin schrieb:


> Ich programmiere zur Zeit SPS-Steuerungen, Anwendungsprogramme und Datenbanken im Stuttgarter Raum.
> Wegen Umzug muss ich mir demnächst leider einen neuen Arbeitgeber suchen.
> 
> Vorgestellt habe ich mir zwichen 3800-4000 ist das realistisch oder sollte ich in der Probezeit niederiger einsteigen? 3400-3600 eventuell?
> ...



Hallo Holger,

"SPS, Anwendungen, Datenbanken"
das ist ja ein schöner Mischmasch, wo liegt denn der Schwerpunkt?

Wenn du ein guter Mann bist, halte ich deine Gehaltsvorstellungen für reel.

Niedrigeres Gehalt während der Probezeit ist bei 9 Jahre Berufserfahrung
m.E. nicht notwendig.

Tendenziell steigen die Löhne von Norden nach Süden, aber auch die Lebenskosten.

J.


----------



## maxi (27 November 2007)

KingPin schrieb:


> Hallo, mich würde interessieren welches Gehalt ich mit 9 Jahren Berufserfahrung in allen möglichen Bereichen (EDV + Automatisierugstechnik) fordern kann.
> Ich habe schon das gesamte Forum durchsucht, leider sind nur Beiträge von Berufsanfängern vorhanden.
> 
> Ich programmiere zur Zeit SPS-Steuerungen, Anwendungsprogramme und Datenbanken im Stuttgarter Raum.
> ...


 
Hallo,

ohne Meister oder Techniker würde ich dir falsl du in diesen Bereich Industrieelektroniker bist maximal 2500 zahlen. Im stutgarter Raum eher noch weniger.
Bei Berufserfahrung in allen Möglichen Bereichen nochmals deutlich weniger. Das spricht ja eher auf ein Mischmasch als für einen Profi.

SPS-Steuerungen, Anwendungsprogramme und Datenbanken.
Deswegen. Viele hier haben 10-15 Jahre Berufserfahrung, ich kenen aber niemanden der alles 3 gut kann. Wenn spezalisiert man sich auf eines und macht dies ganz.

Falsl du Facharbeiter bist solltest du dich ehrlich gesagt an 2200-2500 Euro (Besser egsagt so an maximal 30000 brutto / Jahr) orientieren. Die klasse die du ansprichst ist schon über der Techniker Schicht, bist du dir sicher das du Arbeit wie ein Meister oder Ingenieuer auch dauerhaft und stets erbingen kannst?
Wie willst du die Verantwortungen übernehmen wenn dir die befugniss fehlt?

Die von dir angestrebte Summe bekommt hier ein in etwa ein Subberer Brutto. Davon muss er aber alles selbst bezahlen usw.

Natürlich gibt es auch ausnahmen, wenn du viel im Ausland bis und Überstunden und Auslösen bezahlt bekommst. Hast du aber auch Praktische Erfahrung?

Vielelicht bist du ein guter Poker spieler, wenn du das Gehlat wirklich anstrebst musst du auch gut begründen können warum die Firma dich nehmen soll und keinen guten Ingeneuer.

Ist vielleicht nicht ganz das was du hören möchtest, aber habe dafür ehrlich. Hoffe es ist dir hilfreich.


----------



## maxi (27 November 2007)

PS: Wenn du eien Firma findest sag mir die bitte 
So für 7-8000 könnten die mich auch haben *smiles*


----------



## plc_tippser (27 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Vielelicht bist du ein guter Poker spieler, wenn du das Gehlat wirklich anstrebst musst du auch gut begründen können warum die Firma dich nehmen soll und keinen guten Ingeneuer.
> 
> Ist vielleicht nicht ganz das was du hören möchtest, aber habe dafür ehrlich. Hoffe es ist dir hilfreich.


 
Jetzt habe ich es gerade aus der Signatur genommen und da machst du das schon wieder.

tststs Maximaxi.


----------



## maxi (27 November 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich es gerade aus der Signatur genommen und da machst du das schon wieder.
> 
> tststs Maximaxi.


 
Ohje so viele Fehler.
Wenn ichs nachtäghlich lesen sehe ich jeden einzelnen 
Verzeihe meiner Faulheit, den Geschrieben Text nicht korrektur zu lesen.


----------



## KingPin (27 November 2007)

@IBN Der Schwerpunkt liegt eigentlich in der Automatisierungstechnik (Produktionsstraßen, Visualisierungssysteme, Betriebs- und Maschinendatenerfassung).
Hinzu kommen dann noch andere Anforderungen wie Produktionsdatenbanken, dazu passene Andwendungsprogramme und Entwicklung von spezieller Hardware wie z.B. Profibus Slave Platinen für Sonderprodukte.
Klar mache ich das alles nicht im Mischmasch, sondern je nachdem wo Kapazitäten benötigt werden für z.B. 1/2 Jahr.

@maxi wie kommst du zu deinen Preisvorstellungen? In meiner aktuellen Firma verdient ein Elektriker 35.000 Einstiegsgehalt und mit Berufserfahrung 40.000, da werde ich sicher nicht woanders für 30.000 anfangen 

Hatte mittlerweile mehrere Bewerbungsgespräche, war teilweise sehr interressant.
Je nach Firma mit / ohne Reisetätigkeit bekomme ich 46.000 - 50.000

Der Punkt ist eben ich bin in vielem gut . und das konnte ich durch meine Unterlagen auch darlegen.
Natürlich konnte ich auch nicht alles sofort, ich hatte eben 9 Jahre zeit mich in die verschiedenen Thematiken einzuarbeiten und zu lernen.
Nebenbei machte ich noch mehrere Kurse z.B. C++, Java, C#. Mit meinem Kenntnissen nur einen speziellen Bereich zu betreuen währe mir auf dauer zu eintönig.



> Die von dir angestrebte Summe bekommt hier ein in etwa ein Subberer Brutto. Davon muss er aber alles selbst bezahlen usw.


Bei uns bekommt ein Subunternehmer um die 120.000 (Hochgerechnet auf 1 Jahr)



> Natürlich gibt es auch ausnahmen, wenn du viel im Ausland bis und Überstunden und Auslösen bezahlt bekommst. Hast du aber auch Praktische Erfahrung?


9 Jahre



> bist du dir sicher das du Arbeit wie ein Meister oder Ingenieuer auch dauerhaft und stets erbingen kannst?
> Wie willst du die Verantwortungen übernehmen wenn dir die befugniss fehlt?


Mache ich ja momentan auch, und ich habe alle Befugnisse. Sonst könnte ich ja keine Projekte fertigstellen 

mfg Holger


----------



## trinitaucher (27 November 2007)

KingPin schrieb:


> ...In meiner aktuellen Firma verdient ein Elektriker 35.000 Einstiegsgehalt und mit Berufserfahrung 40.000, da werde ich sicher nicht woanders für 30.000 anfangen


In Süddeutschland, schätze ich mal? ... für Elektriker sind 35.000 als Einstiegsgehalt schon sehr viel. Soviel bekommen frisch absolvierte Elektroingenieure (FH) in etwa im Bundesdurchschnitt!
Wenn deine jetzige Firma eine so gute Zahlungsmoral hat, kann man das aber nicht auf beliebige andere Firmen übertragen.
Nen Bekannter von mir hat bei Audi in Ingolstadt als Kfz-Mechatroniker nach der Ausbildung ~34.000 bekommen. Als er kurz danach den Arbeitgeber gewechselt hat, musste er sich mit bedeutend weniger zufrieden geben. Niemand wollte ihm auch nur ansatzweise diese Summe zahlen.

Es kommt immer auch auf die Größe und Marktposition der Firma an, mit welcher Verhandlungsbasis man beginnen kann. Man sollte zwar eine Mindest-Schmerzgrenze im Hinterkopf haben, aber darf auch nicht mit einer festen Summe in die Gehaltsverhandlungen einsteigen. 

Entscheidend ist auch das "Drumrum", die "weichen" Gehaltsfaktoren. Also z.B. flexible Arbeitzeiten, bezahlte Überstunden, Weihnachts/Urlaubsgeld und vor allem das Arbeitsklima, bzw. die Tätigkeit an sich.

Im Netz gibt's ne vielzahl an Seiten, wo Gehaltsanalysen der unterschiedlichsten Branchen zu finden sind.


----------



## zotos (27 November 2007)

Ja es gibt viele Seiten zum Thema Lohn und Geh-halt  ;o)
http://www.lohnspiegel.de/main/


----------



## eYe (27 November 2007)

Hallo KingPin,

die Gehälter die du hier von dir gibst verwirren mich ein wenig...
Ein Bekannter von mir ist gelernter Elektroinstallateur und bekommt seine 1900€ im Monat, ich werde als Frischling von der FH wohl so mit um die 40.000€ im Jahr anfangen. 

Die Zahlen die du bisher genannt hast liegen weit über dem was ich bisher von Anderen genannt bekommen habe.

Mich würde mal interessieren wo soviel gezahlt wird, bin nämlich räumlich gesehen sehr flexibel 

Akso und zu deinen Gehaltsvorstellungen wäre es wichtig zu wissen welchen Abschluß du gemacht hast. Denn in Deutschland wird (leider)nach wie vor danach bezahlt....

mfg, eYe


----------



## KingPin (27 November 2007)

In der Region Augsburg, die Zahlen sind rell und nicht fiktiv. 

Ein Elektroinstallateur verdient hier auch nicht mehr als 2100,-
Ein bekannter mit FH Abschluss hat z.B. mit 42.000 angefangen.

Es kommt wie gesagt auf den Einsatzort, Schichtarbeit, Wochenstunden
usw. an.
Ich habe einen Realschulabschluss mit anschliessender Ausbildung,
allerdings wurde danach erst garnicht gefragt. Ab einer bestimmten
Berufserfahrung und entsprechenden Unterlagen ist die Vergangenheit
wohl nicht mehr so interressant.


----------



## e4sy (28 November 2007)

KingPin schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Elektroinstallateur verdient hier auch nicht mehr als 2100,-
> Ein bekannter mit FH Abschluss hat z.B. mit 42.000 angefangen.
> ....



ich glaub ich muss mal mit meinem chef reden.. irgendwas mach ich falsch ^^


----------



## maxi (28 November 2007)

KingPin schrieb:


> @IBN Der Schwerpunkt liegt eigentlich in der Automatisierungstechnik (Produktionsstraßen, Visualisierungssysteme, Betriebs- und Maschinendatenerfassung).
> Hinzu kommen dann noch andere Anforderungen wie Produktionsdatenbanken, dazu passene Andwendungsprogramme und Entwicklung von spezieller Hardware wie z.B. Profibus Slave Platinen für Sonderprodukte.
> Klar mache ich das alles nicht im Mischmasch, sondern je nachdem wo Kapazitäten benötigt werden für z.B. 1/2 Jahr.
> 
> ...


 
Krass, ich fang bei euch an, dann verdien ich richtig Kohle 
Ich bin sehr sehr gut, hatte Prüfung mit 1,0.

Ich oreientiere mich immer an den Tarifsätzen. 
Ich slebst bin Meister und Fachtechniker, dazu habe ich etwas BWL auf den Buckel.
Deine Priesangaben währen hier E12 - E13, danach würde AT kommen.
Für normale Arbeiter währe das höchste glaub E9 bei uns (So 2600 Euro).
Da währen zu DM Zeiten. Also bei BMW, Siemens, Roche, und was noch für grosse Firmen hier im Süden würdest du maximal bei 2600 landen.

Klar wenn du Schicht, Nacht, Feiertags, Überstunden, Ausland arbeitst usw. dann kann das doppelte raus kommen. Ich hatte auch schon eimal durch Überstunden udn ahuffen Zulangen das 3 Fache Brutto erreicht.


Für die Ergebinsse deiner Prüfung interessiert sich in der Tad niemand mehr, ausser du warst besonders gut. Dann wirst du darauf angesprochen. Das du dich nicht ohne einen abschluss bewirbst wird einfach Vrorausgestellt. Oft sagen schlechte Noten bei einer Prüfung nicht uunbedingt etwas aus wie jemand nach 10 Jahren ist. Gerade junge Menschen ändern sich teils sehr. Wenn diese dann an die 30 Jahre sind und durchgehend gearbeitet ist das gut. Ich kenen eine der hat mich Ach und Krach seine Prüfung geschaft, heute hat er Dr. Titel (Dr. in Elektrotechnik ist schon häftig zu erreichen) Einer bei mir in der Lehre war der totale Taugenichts in der Lehre, den hätten se beinahe schon 2 mal raus geworfen deswegen. Heute hat er ein riesen Sicherheits- und Telekommunikationscenter in München, das recht gut läuft.


----------



## maxi (28 November 2007)

e4sy schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss mal mit meinem chef reden.. irgendwas mach ich falsch ^^


 
Du wirst nur viel Geld verdienen wenn du sher viele Stunden arbeitest.
Bei uns ist zwar 13. und 14 Gehlat üblich und Prämien. Aber um eien hohen Monatsschnitt zu haben brauchst du 55-60 Stunden Woche und am besten Nacht oder Wochenendzulagen.

Da ganze kannst du dir an sich nur als single leisten udn sowiso auf Kosten deiner Gesundheit. Dies bedeutet du bezahlst ordentlich Steuer.
Wenn du r.K Klasse 1 zum Beispiel 4400 Euro Brutto verdienst bleiben dir 2300 Netto. Fast 50% gehen dann weg. Bei 3000 brutto würden dir 1800 netto bleiben, also nur 40% weg.

Nun kannst du sehen das dir ein egwisses Mas an Überstunden etwas bringt, aber wenn es zuviele werden wird es für dich unrentabel da hie rnur noch die Versicherungen und der Staat kassieren.


----------



## arcis (28 November 2007)

*Mischmasch*



> "SPS, Anwendungen, Datenbanken"
> das ist ja ein schöner Mischmasch, wo liegt denn der Schwerpunkt?


Ich nehme mal an, dass mindestens 90% der Automatisierung in D. von Firmen mit weniger als 500 Mitarbeitern gemacht werden. Also das, was man gemeinhin den Mittelstand nennt. Und genau da, in diesen "Abteilungen", genannt vielleicht "Elektrokonstruktion" oder wenn es etwas grösser wird "Softwareentwicklung", arbeiten dann diese Allrounder, die halt die Anlage mit allen ihren Kinkerlitzchen, die verkauft wurden, zum Laufen bringen und am Laufen halten. Da frägt in der Regel dann niemand, ob man ein "Datenbankexperte" ist oder nicht. Und wenn dann einer  vorort  ein Netzkabel  fachgerecht Abisolieren und  Anschliessen kann, dann wird  das  auch nicht  gerade als Nachteil  betrachtet.  

Meiner Meinung nach haben gerade die Leute mit grossem Erfahrungsspektrum in einer mittelständisch geprägten Unternehmenslandschaft  deutlich bessere  Chancen, als die Experten, die ausser ihren  zwei, drei HMI-Projektierungstools kaum was anderes gemacht haben.


----------



## maxi (28 November 2007)

arcis schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass mindestens 90% der Automatisierung in D. von Firmen mit weniger als 500 Mitarbeitern gemacht werden. Also das, was man gemeinhin den Mittelstand nennt. Und genau da, in diesen "Abteilungen", genannt vielleicht "Elektrokonstruktion" oder wenn es etwas grösser wird "Softwareentwicklung", arbeiten dann diese Allrounder, die halt die Anlage mit allen ihren Kinkerlitzchen, die verkauft wurden, zum Laufen bringen und am Laufen halten. Da frägt in der Regel dann niemand, ob man ein "Datenbankexperte" ist oder nicht. Und wenn dann einer vorort ein Netzkabel fachgerecht Abisolieren und Anschliessen kann, dann wird das auch nicht gerade als Nachteil betrachtet.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach haben gerade die Leute mit grossem Erfahrungsspektrum in einer mittelständisch geprägten Unternehmenslandschaft deutlich bessere Chancen, als die Experten, die ausser ihren zwei, drei HMI-Projektierungstools kaum was anderes gemacht haben.


 
Vielleicht leigt es auch daran das die Frimen die du Mittelstand nennst viel zu klein sind um einen HMI ler zu 100% auslasten zu können?
Meinst du nicht?
Wenn ihr als kleines Unternehmen mehr als 2 Visualisierungsprogramme angbeitet stimtm was bei im Management nicht. Kommt da auch ein sehr gutes Ergeniss raus?

Vie hier können extrem sehr viel, ich persönlich möchte aber die Spezialisten nicht missen. Gerade beim angesprochenen Thema HMI finde ich es klasse wenn man im Notfall einen zur Hand hat der zum Beispiel sein SQL wieder Fit bekommt.


Viele meinen das es extrem wichtig ist alles slebst zu können und alles selbst ausführen zu müssen. Erst recht spät kommt die Einsicht das es wichtig ist alles deligieren zu können und die PErfekten Leute hierfür zu haben. Dies unterscheidet auch dan ganz kleinen zum grossen Mittelstand.

Grüsse


----------



## MW (28 November 2007)

@Maxi

Aber diesmal wäre Korrekturlesen wirklich gut gewesen


----------



## Oberchefe (28 November 2007)

> Die von dir angestrebte Summe bekommt hier ein in etwa ein Subberer Brutto.


 
Hast Du da mal die Adresse? Den würde ich gerne mal für die nächste Zeit buchen. Natürlich nur wenn er sein Geld wert ist, und dann sind wir beim Problem. Wenn Du zu einem Problem gerufen wirst, wo ein anderer schon Stunden oder gar Tage verbracht hat, und Du löst das Problem(chen) in 10 Minuten, dann könnte der Chef durchaus zum Ergebnis kommen, daß es besser ist etwas mehr Geld pro Stunde/Monat für einen Mann auszugeben aber unterm Strich weniger Geld für die Bearbeitung eines Projektes. Auf diese Weise kann ein Unstudierter mit etwas Erfahrung durchaus mehr Geld verdienen (verdienen, nicht nur bekommen) als ein studierter Durchschnitts-Mann.



> Wenn ihr als kleines Unternehmen mehr als 2 Visualisierungsprogramme angbeitet stimtm was bei im Management nicht. Kommt da auch ein sehr gutes Ergeniss raus?


 
Man muß durchaus auf seine Kundenwünsche eingehen, wenn man es sich erlauben kann auf teilweise lukrative Aufträge zu verzichten, schön für die Firma!


----------



## maxi (29 November 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Hast Du da mal die Adresse? Den würde ich gerne mal für die nächste Zeit buchen. Natürlich nur wenn er sein Geld wert ist, und dann sind wir beim Problem. Wenn Du zu einem Problem gerufen wirst, wo ein anderer schon Stunden oder gar Tage verbracht hat, und Du löst das Problem(chen) in 10 Minuten, dann könnte der Chef durchaus zum Ergebnis kommen, daß es besser ist etwas mehr Geld pro Stunde/Monat für einen Mann auszugeben aber unterm Strich weniger Geld für die Bearbeitung eines Projektes. Auf diese Weise kann ein Unstudierter mit etwas Erfahrung durchaus mehr Geld verdienen (verdienen, nicht nur bekommen) als ein studierter Durchschnitts-Mann.
> 
> 
> 
> Man muß durchaus auf seine Kundenwünsche eingehen, wenn man es sich erlauben kann auf teilweise lukrative Aufträge zu verzichten, schön für die Firma!


 
Ich finde ein gewissen Können sollte bei einen Profi vorrausgesetzt werden, Mit normalen Aufgaben und Porblemen sollte ein Steuerungstechniker immer klar kommen und vor allem auch das wenn er mal etwas nicht können sollte (Niemand kann alles) genau weiss wo er nachsehen oder Fragen muss.
Klar sidn die S#ätze eiens Ingenerus oder Meister zwischen 70 und 120 Euro, aber das sind keine Subberer. Bei langfristigen Angelegenheiten sinkt die Stundenbasis, sonst könnte man gleich Siemens antanzen lassen. (Kosten glaub ein Ingenier im Monat 12000+ Spesen, Die Ingeniere bekommen allerdings nicht alle, da muss man schon eine etwas namhafte Firma sein oder Beziehungen haben)

Bei einen Monatslohn von der Basis 4000 Euro entspricht das etwa 25 Euro die Stunde. Für die Frima bedeutet das in etwa 40-45 Euro kosten je Arbeitsstunde. Für eine Angestellte Fachkraft (Man bedenke Urlaub, Feiertage, Krankheit, Weihnachtsgeld, Berufsverbände, etc. etc.) ist das enorm viel.


----------



## nade (29 November 2007)

Also maxi, deine letzten Kommentare waren echt boah... Bin auch nicht Deutschperfektionist, aber da hast du wohl die Augen verbunden und den Monitor ausgeschaltet gehabt..
Deine Signatur ist ja echt klasse... 260 Mio .. Portokassenauftrag. 
Zu deiner Aussage in punkto Noten, da kann auch nicht immer wirklich groß eine Wertung durch erfolgen, weil ersteinmal der Abschlussort und dann auch noch wie gut war das prüfungsrelevante Wissen rübergebracht worden. Außerdem ist Berufserfahrung nicht durch Theorie allein entstanden. Z.B. Leitungsdimensionierung.. ein "Frischling" muß wegen fehlenden Erfahrungswerten anfangen zu rechnen, ein "alter Hase" schätzt die Sache ein, guckt nach und sagt der und der Querschnitt.
Allerdings wird bei manchen Betrieben immernoch, wenn auch nicht offentsichtlich, auf die Abschlüsse und Noten geguckt. Alles über Gesellenbrief, da wird vielmehr die Erfahrung und Tätigkeiten mit der Qualität unter Rücksprachen mit vorherigem Brötchengeber zu Bewertung herangezogen, als wie irgentwelche Noten.
Damm Allrounder mit einem guten Gebiet ist im Verbund mit anderen, die ebenso ihre guten Gebiete haben immer brauchbar.
Kurzer Anruf, das Problem quasi "online" gelöst und fertig. Halt wie Foren..
Man muß einen kennen ders weiß, oder weiß wos steht oder selber wissen wos steht.


----------



## Zefix (2 Dezember 2007)

@Maxi
mittlerweile schäm ich schon fast dass ich sagen muss ich bin auch aus München.
Lies dir die gequirlte Scheisse die du hier ablääst doch noch mal durch...

Mir zuviel zum zitieren:
musst viel arbeiten....
Ich finde ein gewissen Können sollte bei einen Profi vorrausgesetzt werden..
Du wirst nur viel Geld verdienen wenn du sher viele Stunden arbeitest.
Aber um eien hohen Monatsschnitt zu haben brauchst du 55-60 Stunden Woche
usw.
Junge Junge und so einen Bullshit von dir als das Genie in Bayern.

Mit den 60 Stunden steht sein Chef schon mal bei ner 5 Tages Woche
mit einem Fuss im Knast.Mit Samstag geht sichs grad mal so auf.
Da darf aber keine Minute mehr drüber sein, wennst dann noch nen Big Mäc überfährst bist fällig.

Dass du über die Löhne der Bajuwarischen Motorenbauer so schlecht bescheid weisst macht mich auch stutzig, für 2600 im Monat BRUTTO nehm ich als IHler nicht mal mehr das Telefon in die Hand.

Wenn du für weniger arbeitest, weiss ich nun um deine Qualifikation.
Mit deiner Quali hätte ICH schon längst den eigenen Laden offen.
Mir fehlts leider nur am Papier,das ging bei dir scheinbar günstig her.. 
Hier muss keiner Prahlen was er ist oder wie viele Prüfungen er geschafft hat, das ergibt sich aus der Qualität der Antworten.

Gib einfach mal ne normale Antwort, ohne deinen Quali mist und gut ists.

Prost :sm24: 

Wie viel B**ler verdienen geht hier keinen was an, und falsche Zahlen helfen auch nicht


----------



## Exmexx (2 Dezember 2007)

Restalkohol oder schlecht geschlafen??


----------



## HDD (2 Dezember 2007)

*Recht*

@Exmexx
Ne er hat einfach nur RECHT!

HDD


----------



## jabba (2 Dezember 2007)

Weil das hier so lustig ist, würde ich gerne einen weiteren Punkt einbringen.

Was macht denn das Gleichbehandlungsgesetz.

Wenn eine Stelle aus Ingenieur ausgeschrieben ist .

Darf ich dann klagen weil ich nur Meister bin ?
Darf ein Ingenieur klagen, wenn ich eingestellt werde und er nicht.

Ich denke das Geld wird in Deutschland sehr ungerecht verteilt.
Wenn ich den Tariflohn in Ostdeutschland für einen Elektriker sehe (weiss nicht mehr in welchem Bundesland) da wird mir als Arbeitgeber schon übel. Der liget ja unter dem Mindestlohn eines Briefzustellers !
Mir ist aufgefallen das die Industrie und Chemie sehr gut bezahlen, un wenn denen dann mal eine Kleinigkeit gestrichen wird, nagen die direkt am Hungertuch. Wenn ich machmal die Löhne der Arbeiter bei meinen Kunden sehe, frage ich mich warum ich selbständig bin. Die verdienen manchmal mehr als ein Ingenieur.

1994 hab ich als "nur" gelernter Elektriker schon programmiert, mein Gehalt war damals 5800DM , Tarif war damals ca 2800DM. Hab bei der Deutz AG einen Anlage in Betrieb genommen, da kommt man so ins Gespräch, und das ich ja wahnsinnig verdienen müßte. Da kriege ich von dem Typen der nur immer die Schrauben und Teile nachfüllt zu hören, "Für das Geld würde ich nicht aufstehen"  
Oder vorher war ich in der Instandhaltung mit Schicht, am gleichen Tag hat eine Tipse angefangen, ohne Ausbildung die nur die Lieferscheine erfassen muste, Die hatte Brutto 400 DM mehr  

Also man kann viel über Gehälter schreiben, aber vergleichbar sind die selten. Ich kenne genug Ing`s die verdienen gut, arbeiten aber auch hart dafür. Wenn ich sehe was wir (insgesamt) so machen müssen, und welche Verantwortung da drin steckt, frag ich mich warum einer bei einer Bank oder Versicherung mehr verdient.

Trotzdem schönen Sonntag


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (2 Dezember 2007)

*Apropo Telefon*



Zefix schrieb:


> Dass du über die Löhne der Bajuwarischen Motorenbauer so schlecht bescheid weisst macht mich auch stutzig, für 2600 im Monat BRUTTO nehm ich als IHler nicht mal mehr das Telefon in die Hand.
> 
> 
> Wie viel B**ler verdienen geht hier keinen was an, und falsche Zahlen helfen auch nicht


 

Das Telefon ist ja teilweise das einzige Werkzeug , das einige "IHler" bedienen können .:twisted:    
Oder vielleicht noch den PC um diverse Windowsanwendungen (Solitär)
zu starten .


----------



## MW (2 Dezember 2007)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Das Telefon ist ja teilweise das einzige Werkzeug , das einige "IHler" bedienen können .
> Oder vielleicht noch den PC um diverse Windowsanwendungen (Solitär)
> zu starten .


 
Frechheit, 

Hauptwerkzeug eines IHlers ist der Kabelbinder, der hilft immer    

Bitte zurück zum thema


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Dezember 2007)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Das Telefon ist ja teilweise das einzige Werkzeug , das einige "IHler" bedienen können .:twisted:
> Oder vielleicht noch den PC um diverse Windowsanwendungen (Solitär)
> zu starten .


 
Ich kenn einige IHler die können auch nen KOP-Programm verstehen.......


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (2 Dezember 2007)

@ MW



MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Das Telefon ist ja teilweise das einzige Werkzeug , das einige "IHler" bedienen können .:twisted:
> Oder vielleicht noch den PC um diverse Windowsanwendungen (Solitär)
> zu starten .


 

Ich schrieb von der Fähigkeit irgendein Werkzeug bewußt benutzen zu können .
Und die Kaffeemaschine zähle ich jetzt mal nicht zu den Hauptwerkzeugen beim "Troubleshooting" .  :-D


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (2 Dezember 2007)

Dank Maxis Ausschweifungen über seine Bezahlungskategorien sind wir schon wieder off Topic gekommen.
Aber Maxi war ja eigentlich schon immer unbezahlbar .  
Es sei denn , man oder frau schenkt ihm einen Laser zum Spielen.
Gerade jetzt in der Vorweihnachtszeit kann Maxi damit schöne Sachen backen ...ähh ich meinte natürlich lasern .


----------



## nade (2 Dezember 2007)

Hackt doch nicht so auf dem kleinen Maxi rum. Er meints doch nur gut. Das leben ist hart genug... Nur ohne Harten kein Leben. 
Zudem etwas Humor sollte bei dem ernsten Alltag doch auch mal erlaubt sein. Es soll aber auch Metaller gegeben, die sind kaputt geschaft nach 3 Tassen Kaffe trinken.


----------



## Markus (2 Dezember 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Oder vorher war ich in der Instandhaltung mit Schicht, am gleichen Tag hat eine Tipse angefangen, ohne Ausbildung die nur die Lieferscheine erfassen muste, Die hatte Brutto 400 DM mehr


 

hatte sie große titten?


----------

